# Caravan Club - give them your views!



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Calling any members of the caravan club! 
Here is your chance to give your views about the club and the sites it offers. Lots of moaning on here that the club does very little for motorhomers/tourers - they have asked for your opinion - tell them what you think! 
(I have asked for more centre of town parking/aires etc and people on their board who do not go to rallies - but there is lots of room for your views with the specific questions they ask!) 

Go the the Caravan Club site, log in and in "my club" go to member research panel. 

They have asked - TELL THEM WHAT YOU THINK! 

Ps mods - can you make sticky if you think this is useful 
or the "bump" method?? 

Thanks all and I hope you give them your best shot!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi

it has been mentioned several times, including in MH chit chat:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-103582-caravan.html+club+research

and in surveys:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-111152-caravan.html+club+research

several of us are in it, and we take every opportunity to tell them the booking system is rubbish!


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Fab!!!
As many as possible
This month's survey is all about UK sites and gives lots of opportunity to moan about availabilility and the booking system.

It is the best chance we have of doing something about it!
Lee


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I complained to the CC about their ill conceived pre booking system and actually got a reply 

I did a post about it earlier this year...................



wakk44 said:


> I recently complained to the CC about their policy of pre booking with this e mail ;-
> 
> _I would like to register my disapproval at the CC booking procedure,at present the situation is ridiculous with members booking all the prime sites at the earliest opportunity and then cancelling at the last minute,meaning genuine members cannot pre book.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes Steve, and I'm sure the same old load of waffle will be churned out to anyone sending in a comment now. :roll:

(That of course pre-supposes that they get a reply at all! Many of us didn't even receive an acknowledgement! 8O 8O )

When did they last charge "_a deposit for each booking_" - as they stated in their reply to you? I can't remember paying a deposit, certainly not in recent *years*!

The plain fact is that it's not a members' club any more. It's just a money making business. You join or not, depending on whether the benefits outweigh the cost . . . and whingeing to, or about them, is just about as effective as complaining about the Banks. 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

I do think the clubs do listen to their membership to a degree. 

The biggest problem is that motorhomers and folk that do not rally have no real access or representation on the board. They do not have a website or facebook page you can leave comment or organise a protest an therefore the current "surveys" are the only way that members who are not otherwise represented can give feed back in any coherent way. 

This is why I do feel strongly that motorhomes put their views in! 

Votes bring down governments! Abstaining doesn't!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Somethings in life never change.
They give us the "club" chance to air our views.
They "the management" take little or no notice.

Dave p


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Interesting that they do charge a cancellation fee of £10 for their temporary campsite at the NEC in Birmingham.
Wonder what the difference is between this and their permanent sites.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/news-and-events/events/club-events/nec-temporary-site/


----------

